

Analysis: Why wikipedia does not accept free money - Giszmo
http://blog.bitinstant.com/blog/2012/11/20/the-full-faith-and-credit-of-wikipedia.html

======
bobbobbob8
We must put pressure on Wikipedia to make them accept bitcoin for donation!

